
Pot-Kettle Advertising - C19is20
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/apr/08/british-news-outlets-could-fail-due-to-coronavirus-ad-blocking
======
mtmail
The article title is "British news outlets 'could fail due to coronavirus ad-
blocking'", pot-kettle is the submitter's take on the story.

Please use the original title were possible.

